# Genesis step up



## belties (Aug 27, 2010)

My 9 yr old son wants to step up from his genesis. He is only interested in target shooting and is looking mostly at Hoyt. What are some of the target competition oriented bows everyone recommends? He was looking at the Trykon Jr, then the Kobalt. I think thought he would be open to most anything as long as it is quick and groups tight. Thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i know it is marketed as a womens bow, but the vixcen would be a good bow to look at if it would fit him...

if he is interested in mission, the menace is a very good option


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

if he is 9, look at the vixcen, if you have questions about the hoyts, talk to Jacob(N7709K), he knows it all


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

The browning micro series are good bows....there is several of them Browning Micro-Adrenaline is good, Micro-Midas is good(i shot it around 9), and i've heard good thing about the Hoyt Vixcen


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

One of my friends has a Kobalt, they seem pretty fast and very nice, they're definitely alot like the regular adult hunting bows unlike some other brands. I had a Mathews Ignition and it was pretty nice and decently fast, definitely a tack driver for sure but they didn't resemble the regular Mathews bows and really didn't have all the real fatures that the regular Mathews bows have. Either way you can't go wrong but I think I'd go with the Trykon JR or the Kobalt since they have all the features that daddy's bow has


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

How much step up is he looking for? 

Because he is only 9, I would strongly recommend the Diamond Razors Edge. It is super adjustable (from 19"-29") and you can get limbs that go from 15 lbs to 30 lbs and form 30 lbs to 60 lbs, so it should fit him for life. Also, it is not the most amazing bow in the world, but I will put them where he wants, and I have seen a lot of kids shoot very well with one. 

If that is not exciting him, the take a look at the Hoyt Cobalt or Trykon Jr. Both will shoot well. However, I still recommend the Razors Edge for a few reasons. First of all, it is faster, but more importantly it is more adjustable. For the Hoyts you need a new cam to change draw lengths when he grows (which is inevitable), but the Diamond only needs to turn a few modules, which requires only a few twists with an allen wrench. But have him shoot all if he can and let him decide. I think he is old enough to figure out which he likes best, and the one he prefers will probably be shot better. 

Good luck, and I hope this was helpful.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt just came out with a new youth bow that looks nice... but i would still take a good look at the vixcen...


What are his spec?


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I go with hoyt trykon jr. :thumbs_up


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

trykon jr is good, so is the diamond one as well.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

The Diamond Razor Edge is a very good bow.
It is my do everthing bow so it gets setup for woods and the range.
at about 330 its cheaper than the hoyts and will still do the job.
Highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt no longer offers the trykon jr, instead they have the ruckus... just a heads up


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Diamond Razor Edge


----------

